# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Just another random fantasy world map

## enanoakd

Hello, this is my first post here (hope I'm not breaking any rules). 

I'm interested in mapmaking since a while now, but I still have a lot to learn.
Well, the truth is that I was bored the other day and tried to return to my old love, cartography. Since no idea appeared in my mind, I started to drop lines here and there and this is the final result...

I used mostly generic fantasy names for the places since there's no real intentions behind this like writing a novel or use it for a tabletop rpg. Again, I was just bored. So feel free to use it if you like it. Also, sorry but you might find some typo since english is not my native language.

It was made in Adobe Photoshop CS6, using some mountain and tree brushes made by eragon2589 and bob the magic hobo respectively that I found on DeviantArt.

Cheers!

----------


## Kellerica

Nice first post! Always nice to see fellow Photoshop mappers. Vibrant, warm colors and I love the texturing on the ocean. The forest icons used maybe don't quite go with the mountains, but overall I think the look is pretty solid.

Welcome to the Guild!  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho42

hope it's the first in many maps to come!  :Smile:  i too enjoy the choice in warm colours~

----------

